# tesis de control automatico



## elestroniko (Oct 26, 2009)

hola a todos!

soy nuevo y me recomendaron este foro para tratar de encontrar una solucion a un problemilla...

resulta que debo hacer mi tesis para el titulo de ing. civil electronico en control automatico y no se me acurre que hacer para ello, osea, tengo algunas ideas pero tengo el problema de no poder implementarlo, ya que la universidad esta en arica (chile) pero me tuve que trasladar a mi ciudad de origen (otra) por razones de dinero... y eso implica que no puedo hacer un proyecto muy caro (ni siquiera caro) y tendria que ser algo solo teorico o de simulacion.

me hubiera gustado hacer algo relacionado con energias renovables o una estacion de monitoreo para el hogar, donde se pueda saber y/o controlar la temperatura, luminosidad, gas, riego, etc

entonces mi pregunta es ¿que me sugieren? ¿como lo puedo hacer?

a todos muchas gracias...


----------



## rcg (Oct 27, 2009)

huuuf tamos en las mismas, totalmente bloquedos para el proyecto de titulo, si alguien de apiada y nos de alguna orientacion.


Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 27, 2009)

Noooo.. Uds son los gestores de su gloria (o derrota)... Propongan varias ideas y las discutimos... Recorran los Subforos del Foro y busquen un tema que les atraiga y comenten y se les ayudará. Salu2.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2009)

Yo hace un tiempo que tengo la idea de hacer un generador eólico, ese no es el proyecto, la idea es que el generador posea auto-regulación de RPM corrigiendo el ángulo de las palas respecto al viento, se me había ocurrido colocar una pala de orientación, tipo veleta, cuyo ángulo varíe respecto al eje de giro de la palas del rotor.
Mediante esto teóricamente se puede ajustar la velocidad de rotación desde 0 hasta el máximo, en cero se posicionaría cuando la velocidad del viento sea riesgosa para el sistema mecánico.
Las posibilidades del proyecto son amplias.

Es una idea.

Otra alternativa puede ser este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/motorizacion-silla-ruedas-17275/


----------



## rcg (Oct 29, 2009)

Fogonazo:
Gracias por tu idea, lo voy a conversar con mi profe y compañero de proyecto.

aun estoy en blanco con mi idea, asi que agradesco cualquier cosa.


Saludos.


----------



## El Plebe (Nov 9, 2009)

Buen dia elestroniko, al tratar de identificar que proyecto quieres desarrollar, consentrate en ubicar primeramente que es lo que TÙ deseas desarrollar, olvidate por un momento cuanto tienes que invertir, sin embargo sè realizta y visualiza algo que te llame la atenciòn y que siempre quisiste hacer.
Eso te servira de base y podras desarrollarlo siempre y cuando tengas el verdadero interes de hacerlo.

Estoy seguro que exponiendo tu idea mas de alguno de los que pertenecemos al foro te prodremos guiar en tu tesis.

Saludo y mucho exito.


----------



## SuperRastas (Nov 11, 2009)

una cosa no muy compleja y no muy sencilla es la automatizacion de un garaje, abres la puerta, se para sola, espera un tiempo, se cierra sola, luz de rampa, otra puera igual que la anterior la cual al abrir enciende las luces del garaje, los estractores etc, lo puedes desarrollar, aver que te parece


----------

